# Chungo



## cristóbal

Pero... que es chungo...a ver si me lo puedes explicar, por fa?
Lo he oído varias veces y tengo una idea muy vaga.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

What is "chungo"?
CHUNGO (COLOQUIAL WORD, it doesn't appear in any dictionaries)
Meanings:
1-difficult
The exam was very difficult!
El examen fue muy difícil
El examen fue muy chungo  [coloquial]

2-Ill
I got a flu, and now, I'm ill.
Cogí la fiebre, y ahora estoy emfermo
Cogí la fiebre, y ahora estoy chungo [coloquial]

3-Incorrect, deformed, bad done [more or less]


----------



## cristóbal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> What is "chungo"?
> CHUNGO (COLOQUIAL WORD, it doesn't appear in any dictionaries)
> Meanings:
> 1-difficult
> The exam was very difficult!
> El examen fue muy difícil
> El examen fue muy chungo  [coloquial]
> 
> 2-Ill
> I got a flu, and now, I'm ill.
> Cogí la fiebre, y ahora estoy emfermo
> Cogí la fiebre, y ahora estoy chungo [coloquial]
> 
> 3-Incorrect, deformed, bad done [more or less]



Gracias!
Algo más, en la peli "Love actually" que vi en español hace un par de meses (no me acuerdo su nombre en castellano) cuando dice el primer ministro "a la parte chunga" cuando está describiendo a su conductor adonde quiere ir... se supone que habla de "the ghetto, or trashy part of town?"


----------



## ABSURDO

chungo= malo,feo, podrido, enfermo, dificil,peligroso....
El examen fue chungo (dificil)
La manzana esta chunga (podrido, rotten) 
No ha venido a clase porque esta chungo(enfermo, ill)
Es un barrio chungo (pobre, peligroso)

Es una palabra casi comodin. PErsonalmente, no me gusta mucho y mejor no usarla...


----------



## elgringollunya

Hola,

También he oído la palabra "chungo" usada en referencia a un accidente de moto.  Por cierto, la persona con la que hablaba era de España.

Saludos,
Stephen


----------



## funnydeal

Cristóbal,

Encontré tu pregunta respecto de "chungo" en medio de otro thread, he abierto éste para que los demás la puedan ver y opinar.

Saludos


----------



## el alabamiano

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pero... que es chungo...a ver si me lo puedes explicar, por fa?
> Lo he oído varias veces y tengo una idea muy vaga.


*Hoy vamos a aprender la diferencia que hay entre BUENO, MALO y CHUNGO.*

Bueno: Decides no tener mas hijos.
Malo: No encuentras las pildoras anticonceptivas. 
Chungo: Las tiene tu hija.

Bueno: Tu hijo siempre esta estudiando en su cuarto. 
  Malo: Encuentras varios casetes porno en el cuarto. 
  Chungo: Tu apareces en ellos. 

  Bueno: Tu marido entiende de moda femenina. 
  Malo: Usa tu ropa. 
  Chungo: Le sienta mejor que a ti. 

  Bueno: Tu hijo esta madurando ?por fin! 
  Malo: Se acuesta con la vecina de enfrente. 
  Chungo: Tu tambien. 

  Bueno: Tu le das clases de educacion sexual a tu hija. 
  Malo: Ella te interrumpe constantemente. 
  Chungo: Haciendote correcciones. 

  Bueno: Tu mujer apenas habla. 
  Malo: Ella quiere el divorcio. 
Chungo: Es abogada. 

  Bueno: Tu hijo esta saliendo con alguien. 
  Malo: Es otro hombre. 
  Chungo: Es tu mejor amigo. 

  Bueno: Tu mujer esta embarazada. 
  Malo: Son trillizos. 
  Chungo: Te hiciste la vasectomia hace cinco anos. 

  Bueno: Tu hija consiguio trabajo. 
  Malo: Como prostituta. 
  Chungo: Tus companeros de trabajo son sus clientes. 
  Muy Chungo: Ella gana mas que tu.


----------



## Edwin

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> What is "chungo"?
> CHUNGO (COLOQUIAL WORD, it doesn't appear in any dictionaries)



Henrik, ¿Qué tal el *Diccionario de la Lengua Española*?


> chungo, ga.
> (Del caló chungo, feo).
> 1. adj. coloq. De mal aspecto, en mal estado, de mala calidad. El tiempo está chungo; va a llover otra vez. Una película chunga.
> 2. adj. coloq. Difícil, complicado. Con ese rival, lo tiene muy chungo.
> 3. m. y f. despect. R. Dom. querido.
> 4. f. coloq. Burla festiva. Estar de chunga.
> tomar a, o en, chunga algo.
> 1. frs. coloqs. Echarlo a chacota.
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## EVAVIGIL

I have found this in www.allwords.com:

 dodgy
 untrustworthy; dishonest, or dishonestly obtained.
Spanish: chungo, que tiene mala pinta

Stating "It doesn't appear in any dictionary" implies you have access to all of them, and have already looked the word up... I don't think any of us can claim doing that...
I agree with Edwin.

Cheers!

EVA.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Edwin said:
			
		

> Henrik, ¿Qué tal el *Diccionario de la Lengua Española*?



Pero generalmente no suele salir en los diccionarios (se me olvidó poner "hardly ever" en la frase anterior). En el wordreference no sale, y en el oxford tampoco.


----------



## steph.lewis

¿Podría significar "borracho" también? Lo encontré como comentario sobre una foto, un grupo de amigos que salían por la noche.

Lo de la peli "Love Actually": de hecho, lo que dice sobre "la parte chunga" es "the rough end"... ¡Sólo por deciroslo!

;o)


----------



## Henrik Larsson

steph.lewis said:
			
		

> ¿Podría significar "borracho" también? Lo encontré como comentario sobre una foto, un grupo de amigos que salían por la noche.



I think so, "chungo" has a lot of nuances and it always has a bad connotation.


----------



## Drummy

También la palabra forma parte de un video de Notes In Spanish, aquí:

notesinspanish.com/2008/05/07/muy-chungo-video-notes-in-spanish-live/


----------



## Suéltame

Esta palabra solamente se usa en Espana? O la gente la usa en partes de mexico y central america tambien? Tiene el mismo significado?


----------



## torcuatogemini

Yo nunca la he escuchado. Desconozco si en otras regiones de México se le utiliza.


----------



## LENNY1965

In Central America the word "chungo" is not used and as far as I know it is not used in the north part of Mexico.


----------



## AREBOURS

una palabra casi comodin...¿Qué significa eso?


----------



## Bry

a comodin is a wild card, that is, a card (in a game) that can have any value you want.  In this case, chungo is a word that is very adaptable to many different situations, though as someone pointed out, it is never good.


----------



## AREBOURS

Thanks to all for your help !


----------



## Sersol

Catorce intervenciones atrás EDWIN cita cinco acepciones del Diccionario de la Lengua Española.
- Entonces si está en diccionarios.
- Tomarlo a chunga: burla, broma, chiste. (es como lo he escuchado en México).

Saludos


----------



## AREBOURS

¡vale! Algo chungo es algo mal pero sin un sentido *fijo*...¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Nopertenezco

Atención: nueva pregunta​ 
Hola, amigos

     Pueden contarme si se usan CHUNGO en américalatino o sólo en españa.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Zarax89

Creo que es sólo Español (nunca oí eso a mis amigos latinos).

De todas formas, es muy informal y yo diría, vulgar


----------



## Nopertenezco

¿Cómo que es vulgar sólo significa difícil?


----------



## Zarax89

Significa _difícil_, sí, pero yo sólo lo emplearía un sabado yendo de fiesta con mis amigos 

Para otras situaciones: difícil, complicado.


----------



## Nopertenezco

Gracias para explicarme eso.

He notado en el RAE (del caló chungo, feo)- ¿ tiene significado from slang?


----------



## Zarax89

Exacto, Nopertenezco 

Es un término informal típico de adolescentes. Raramente te lo vas a encontrar en otras situaciones.


----------



## xeyna

hola a todos ! 

entonces despues de examen por ejemplo si yo digo ºque chungo!!! º quiero decir 

wow how hard it was !!! 

algo asi ? y tambien se puede decir si estas harto de hacer algo ? despues hacer esta cosa million de veces ?

muchas gracias.


----------



## ETcallHome

Yo nunca lo he oído en México. Una palabra similar en significado que usamos en el DF es *chundo*


----------



## xeyna

puede ser ! porque estoy en españa ! por eso pienso que no se utilizar en paises hispanos ! pero bueno creo que no es muy importante  
jeje 
gracias


----------



## Salazaar

Hi!

Yesterday I was talking with my spanish friend about two girls, and he said:
_"__nosotros [él y otro amigo] pensamos que marta  y leire son unas chungas"

_What would it mean in this context? 

Regards


----------



## mijoch

I've heard chunga many times----here.

It's a noun----broma, burla.

I hear it mostly as "¿Estás de chunga?

I haven't heard it as a direct noun. I guess those two girls are "bromistas" and/or "burlonas". Behind these obvious meanings there are probably others. "A pair of teasers".´

M.


----------



## SydLexia

I think it is probably darker than that. "Son mala gente", perhaps ??

syd


----------



## maidinbedlam

SydLexia said:


> I think it is probably darker than that. "Son mala gente", perhaps ??
> syd


 
Yes, I agree. "Chungo" is always "malo" (in Spain)



Zarax89 said:


> Es un término informal típico de adolescentes. Raramente te lo vas a encontrar en otras situaciones.


 
Para nada. Al menos yo lo uso mucho y lo oigo en mi entorno. Y hace un ratito que pasé la adolescencia....


----------



## mijoch

I just don't know syd. I've often asked about "chungo", and the answer is always clear----negative.

When I ask about "chunga"----it's not so clear-----it simply seems (no guarantees) to be a substitute for "¿estás de broma?"

M.


----------



## mijoch

Hi. Maid

I think syd was following up on "chunga", which doesn't always mean negative. I'd be interested in any comment on "chunga".

I hear it often and don't always understand the application.

M.


----------



## maidinbedlam

mijoch said:


> Hi. Maid
> I think syd was following up on "chunga", which doesn't always mean negative. I'd be interested in any comment on "chunga".
> I hear it often and don't always understand the application.


 
I meant both chungo and chunga, for me they are always negative. I agree with you about "estar de chunga", but "están de chunga" (joking, teasing) is not the same as "son chungas". Unless there is another meaning in Andalucia that I'm not aware of...
Saludos


----------



## mijoch

You see what you've done----I'm confused.

I've thought that "chungo" is invariable. Can one refer to a bad film---una película chunga. 

M.


----------



## maidinbedlam

mijoch said:


> You see what you've done----I'm confused.
> I've thought that "chungo" is invariable. Can one refer to a bad film---una película chunga.
> M.


 
Yes, of course. But it's not exactly only bad. There is an expression..."que da mal rollo". I don't know if you understand it. Maybe if it makes you feel bad somehow."Chungo/a" conveys suspicion, uneasiness, mistrust, even fear. So if you say "que peli más chunga", it may mean it was too violent for your taste, or maybe just too hard for you to understand...
I hope that helps. Although I think by now I'm getting confused myself¡


----------



## mijoch

Hi maid. That helps---me da buen rollo.

Right-----son chungos/chungas-------están de chunga.

It won't be the whole story---enough to be going on with.

Ta muchísimo.

M.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Chungo - negative implications.
Chunga - negative implications.

There are just two exceptions which are "Estar de chunga" and "Tomárselo a chunga" that is to joke and to take it lightly.


----------



## mijoch

Hi Juan Nadie

Mensaje recibido y comprendido.

Thank you.

M.


----------



## iestudio

What context is 'chungo' used in Spanish??
Can you give me some examples please?


----------



## RaulCavazos

*chungo**, ga**.*
(Del caló _chungo_, feo).

*1. *adj. coloq. De mal aspecto, en mal estado, de mala calidad. _El tiempo está chungo; va a llover otra vez_ _Una película chunga_
*2. *adj. coloq. Difícil, complicado. _Con ese rival, lo tiene muy chungo_
*3. *m. y f. despect._ R. Dom._ *querido.*
*4. *f. coloq. Burla festiva. _Estar de chunga_


----------



## iestudio

Muchas gracias, lo entiendo bien ahora!


----------



## Tatzingo

I've found that the loose translation of "dodgy" works quite well on many an occasion.

Tatz.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Dodgy" wouldn't be understood very well over here.


----------

